# Air Handler Blower runs for 20 seconds then stops for 3 seconds



## JohnRoss (Aug 5, 2011)

Tempstar Air Handler FXM4X4800A1 Installed 09/2010.Tempstar Heat Pump TXH548GKA100 Installed 09/2010A/C system controlled by Carrier Comfort Zone 4 Zone System installed in 1992.

When AC comes on the Air Handler Blower runs for about 20 seconds then stops for 3 seconds then runs for about 20 seconds. This happens the entire time the system is running.

I turned the thermostats Heat Switch Off & the Cool Switch Off and turned the fan Switch from AUTO to ON & the blower motor did the same thing, blower runs for about 20 seconds then stops for 3 seconds then runs for about 20 seconds.


NO burning or other smells coming from the AC unit.


I opened the air handler service panel and this unit has a ECM Motor.

The blower wheel (squirrel cage) spins freely and is quiet.


The evaporators metal housing has what appears to be rust on the side under each of the copper lines where it comes out of the evaporator and goes back in. Not sure if this is normal for a 24 month old unit? 


The evaporator coils fins are clean.

Other than shutting off & turning back on problem the system runs fine & the house is cool.

All three filters have been replaced.


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

So the blower dosent get a chance to even stop rotating ? how does it let you know its shuting down and restarting ?


----------



## JohnRoss (Aug 5, 2011)

So the blower doesn’t get a chance to even stop rotating?
Yes, blower never stops rotating. 

How does it let you know its shutting down and restarting?
Air stops coming out of the vents. 
All three returns stop pulling air.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The blower motor has a bad run capacitor.


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

if the blower dosent stop rotating , how does the air stop moving ?


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

The OP said it stops for 3 seconds so, the fan would slow down thereby lessening the air flow to a point that the flow would stop or not be noticeable at the supply registers.


----------



## JohnRoss (Aug 5, 2011)

*This unit DOES NOT have a run capacitor.*



Fairview said:


> The blower motor has a bad run capacitor.


 
I opened the air handler service panel and this unit DOES NOT have a run capacitor.


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Find the blower's wires at the control board terminals, use a multi-meter to see if the power is cut off during those 3 seconds.


----------



## JohnRoss (Aug 5, 2011)

I just found a VERY Honest HVAC repair company that quickly diagnosed this problem today 04/29/13.

A component inside the X-13 blower assembly motor was bad. The technician told me Tempstar has had a lot of problems with the X-13 motor and he has replaced a lot of them. 

AC is now up and running without shutting off every 20 seconds as it did before.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*x-13*

Its not just tempstar having trouble with the x-13.


----------



## birdbirdbird (Feb 11, 2016)

*Replace the module.*

Through the help of my HVAC buddy, my dad via telephone we figured out this problem is cause by the module at the back of the X13. Just two bolts and one connector it comes right off the motor. It was 200 for the module and 600 plus to replace the whole motor. Once I got the part took me about 30 min to replace. My replacement part number was Hk44ER155 my motor was 1/2 HP.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

birdbirdbird said:


> Through the help of my HVAC buddy, my dad via telephone we figured out this problem is cause by the module at the back of the X13. Just two bolts and one connector it comes right off the motor. It was 200 for the module and 600 plus to replace the whole motor. Once I got the part took me about 30 min to replace. My replacement part number was Hk44ER155 my motor was 1/2 HP.


An X13 motor doesn't have a replaceable module. Only VS ECM motors have a replaceable module. X13 and VS ECMs are not the same thing.

X13, constant torque motor.
VS ECM, constant CFM motor.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

birdbirdbird said:


> Through the help of my HVAC buddy, my dad via telephone we figured out this problem is cause by the module at the back of the X13. Just two bolts and one connector it comes right off the motor. It was 200 for the module and 600 plus to replace the whole motor. Once I got the part took me about 30 min to replace. My replacement part number was Hk44ER155 my motor was 1/2 HP.


Not bad Pricing for retail. Glad that you figured it out. 

I'm fairly sure the x13 was a sealed package, but many ECMs do have a separate sealed control module at the back. 2 bolts hold the shell together, a few screws/plastic clips and wires hold it together. 

Cheers!


----------



## birdbirdbird (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is the front and back of the module. It says its an X13 but also says an ECM motor. It was having the same issue ramping up then down.


----------

